

Native JSON in IE8 - johns
http://blogs.msdn.com/ie/archive/2008/09/10/native-json-in-ie8.aspx

======
lethain
I think it will be interesting to watch how the web developer community
responds to this. The negative sentiment against Microsoft seems to make it
'unacceptable' for Microsoft to deviate or innovate, because that will
interfere with standards compliance.

It goes without saying that the other browsers have been deviating for years
as well, but... somehow logic doesn't seem to factor into it much.

